# Best jumping bike for under $700



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

What is the best mountain bike for jumps? The bikes I'm looking at are the: Specialized Rockhopper, Cannondale F7, and the Trek 4500. What one has the best frame/shocks. I don't care too much about the brakes but I need some solid derailleurs as well just in case I wipe out. Any suggestions?


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

The Rockhopper, I think, has the best fork(shock) of the 3 and a very solid frame.
However, the Dart 3, which comes on the Rockhopper, has gotten pretty poor reviews. I do not think it would hold up well to the rigors of jumping. It is more geared for basic trail riding.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry...

None of the above are good for jumps. As a Rockhopper owner, it will do okay for small jumps, stair gaps, ect... However, you will trash the fork and the stock wheels, quickly. Mine didn't last a year.

Those 3 bikes are all entry / lower-midlevel XC bikes. Fine for what they are, good to get into the sport, but don't expect miracles. You'll get solid frames with slightly weak components for harder riding. If you were to keep the wheels on the ground, and of those 3 would probably last a while.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

funny picture. Well do you guys know a bike under $700 that can take a jump? (The biggest jump we have atm has the ramp ending at a little over the height of a car)


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a decent sized jump. Is it an odd jump on the trail, or are you looking for something to hit up a dirt jump park? Something that sized, you'll want a purpose built DJ bike.

Look at the Specialized P1 or similar bikes. The 09 is listed at 940, might find a better deal used or closeout. Other brands might be cheaper too. 

If DJ is what you want, ask around in that forum, you'll get better answers.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

a slightly used jump bike is the correct tool for the job. as mentioned ask in the forum for it, and/or check the classifieds here and on other sites. go talk to your LBS and see what they can get in a dedicated jump bike.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok will do. Me and my friends made some jumps in the woods. By purpose built DJ bike you mean buying it part by part right? $940 is way out of my price range so I guess that's not an option.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

You don't have to buy it part by part. The p1 is just an example of an off the shelf bike designed for jumps. Almost every manufacturer has one in their line up.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's another: http://www.konaworld.com/09_shred_u.cfm


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess I can't get a bike that will fly for under $700 huh? Is it a good idea to get a rockhopper then upgrade the fork or is the frame too heavy to be a good jumper?


----------



## Hardtail Rider (Dec 21, 2008)

A few other options as well

GT Chuckers
Gary Fisher Mullets / Opie
Jamis Komodos

These suggestions are just base on MSRP, so you really have to dig around your area. Lets take the F7 for an Example, MSRP is $659 but I bought it for $550. Some places may be lower & some may be higher.

Good Luck w/ your search.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

http://oldskoolcycles.com/DKTwoSix.aspx

There you go. Get it!


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw that jamis Komodo and fell in love, I think that it's the winner.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

No offense to you....but a Komodo isn't really a jump bike.....if that's the bike you want get it. But there are more jump oriented bikes at your price range.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just thought the Komodo looked awesome and had decent parts. I can't find any other good bikes under the $700 price that can jump. Most of the ones I see are $750+. I gotta say that the Komodo does weigh a lot for a jump bike. I've looked at most of the main manufacturers and I can't find anything.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

The Komodo is more of an All mountain bike in my opinion. The DK I linked to was pretty much the best "true jump bike" you're going to find in your price range unless you buy used or don't mind rigid forks. Check out the Eastern traildigger if you don't mind rigid forks and non disc brake bikes. It comes in 24" and 26" versions.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I want gears though too, I think I'll be able to handle getting the komodo over a jump. I see that some of it's parts arent very good but I'll fix em when I break em. What exactly is a "All mountain" bike anyway?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Zeph94 said:


> I want gears though too, I think I'll be able to handle getting the komodo over a jump. I see that some of it's parts arent very good but I'll fix em when I break em. What exactly is a "All mountain" bike anyway?


All mountain is basically more agressive XC riding. XC is cross country in case you didn't know. XC is basic trail riding.....single track....fun stuff but generally far less extreme than free riding and Downhill stuff. That bike will handle a jump here and there but I can tell you that you will be breaking derailer hangers left and right if you jump constantly. Especially if you're new to jumping....as you might not be the smoothest rider.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I can jump fairly smooth. I could take the jump I mentioned earlier on a BMX bike with a plastic seat. I most likely will break the derailers that comes with it quick. I'll invest in a higher end derailer ASAP after I get the bike. What do you know about the 130mm fork on it? Will it bottom out easily?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Zeph94 said:


> I can jump fairly smooth. I could take the jump I mentioned earlier on a BMX bike with a plastic seat.


I'm just trying to help. Sorry if I insulted you there. I just know that having a busted derailer hanger sucks. I run single speed with vertical dropouts and I've busted my hanger many a time. I recently destroyed my frame and now I will have horizontal dropouts on the new frame and won't have to worry about the hanger breaking ever again. That's why I recommend single speed with horizontal dropouts. However....you should get the bike you like best. I'm just offering my 2 cents. If you're heart is set on that Komodo then you should totally get it and ride in until the wheels fall off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry about how I typed that out, I wasn't offended. Yeah I'll go try out the komodo at a LBS and see if I like it.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Zeph94 said:


> I guess I can't get a bike that will fly for under $700 huh? Is it a good idea to get a rockhopper then upgrade the fork or is the frame too heavy to be a good jumper?


For the record, even though it sounds like you've passed on the Rockhopper:

Frame / Basic Build: $640

New Wheelset, trashed after a month: $200 (Rhynolites, heavy, but strong)
New Fork: Tora Air 318 $229 (killer deal from pricepoint, would have been about 100 more)
New Headset: $35 for cane creek s3, good, but far from top of the line
New rear derailleur: $70

That's just some of the parts I broke in the first year of owning a rockhopper. Not counting replacing the brakes or parts like cassettes, chains, and chainrings which wear out. The front derailluer broke, and I just took it off. The frame is solid. I ride the harder side of XC, regularly take laps on the BMX track keeping close to the ground, jump stairs, jumps and drops on the trail, ect...

This is what you will deal with if you don't get a bike designed for your needs, so be prepared. All this extra money in my bike and I don't anticipate needing to replace much else for a while. , but the cost has added up. Derailleurs will get expensive, they're exposed to the abuse and even the high end ones break fairly easily.

Listen to the other advice given to you, look for a DJ bike, look for the best deals. You might not have to pay full MSRP, or you might find a great used bike.


----------



## SSMojo (Jul 28, 2008)

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/opie


----------



## alec3333 (Jan 14, 2009)

SSMojo said:


> http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/opie


I disagree with SSMojo. The fork wheels and alot of the componentry on the Opie will be a disappointment for you as they are not jumping specific. I got the '09 Mullet from my LBS for 630. And after having it for 3 months it has stood up to everything i have thrown at it. Just make shure to tighten up the rear derailler as it will bounce and make lots of noise when going through the rough stuff.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

are you going to do anything besides jumping? because if your not, go with a straight dirt jump bike. eastern bikes makes a real good dirt jumper for around $450. its rigid and single speed though. its pretty much a 26" bmx. coming from bmx you would probably make the transition easier.

http://www.easternbikes.com/products/completes

click the link for mtb. it will give you 3 dirt jumpers. 2 are front suspended. the traildigger is around $450, but rigid fork. the others are better, and closer to you max. a bike like these would be perfect for your jumping.


----------



## Zeph94 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna be on the road with it about 50% of the time and off for the rest. I never could do big tricks with my BMX bike but I always just liked jumping stuff with it, I'm actually better at bunnyhops on a mountain bike then my old BMX. I think that if I get anything it will be the Jamis Komodo 1 http://jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/hardtails/komodo/09_komodo1.html
It seems very good for jumping and I'll like the wheel being close to my seat. I'm not sure about the components on it though. Could a more experienced person take a look and tell me if they are good. The bike just looks sweet..


----------

